# Montauk 07/08



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

went to montauk ny for a charter on the Fisherman II, Capt Paul Giangreco.
Trip was a Gift on my Birthday from my G/F
Caught two Stripers 35# and 40# night drifting with Eels


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

very nice..


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Happy belated birthday and congrats on your catch a birthday well spent


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Happy belated birthday and congrats on your catch a birthday well spent :beer::beer:


----------

